# Muzzle - Screaming for Vengeance



## Jeyz (May 21, 2020)

Hi DIYers, this is the first time I post here but I've been reading this forum for a while.
I actually have a question about the Muzzle.
Everything seems to be working properly :
- in front of the amp => OK
- in the effect loop without using the key jacks => OK
- in the effect loop with key detection using a splitter => OK
- with the 4 cables method => OK
Led is working as it should, blue when gate is opened and blue & red when closed.
BUT here is my problem : with the 4 cables method (the best way to use this pedal) and only when I engage a boost between the passthrough and the amp, a nasty squeal occurs passed an amount of boost.
This squeal disappears when the Muzzle is in bypass or when I use a splitter to feed the key and nothing out of the passthrough.
I tried with other boost pedals and it's the same thing.
Do you have an idea to solve this problem ?
Thx


----------



## falzhobel (May 21, 2020)

Looks like a ground/buffer issue. I had this problem in three-cable method while using an unbuffered splitter (Wasn't aware at that time that it needed a buffered output... ). 

Do you have isolated jack ?


----------



## Vildhjuggah (May 21, 2020)

hey just to make sure you know
this pedal works differently from the boss ns2, so you dont use the x 4 cable method
you put the top in and out in the fx loop
and side in and out just in line (and you can mess with whether its after a compressor/boost/dsistortion etc..


----------



## Jeyz (May 21, 2020)

Hey guys, thanks for your feedback.
My wiring is right but I shouldn't have used the "4 cables method" expression, this is confusing.
I checked all connections and the passthrough jack is not isolated.
So I removed this one from the enclosure and cut the ground line from the key jack...
It's worse !! It's making a humming noise. ?
Then I tried a buffer between the guitar and the key jack and it's just perfect. No more noise.
It's OK but I made the passthrough mod precisely so as not to have to use an additional box.
But even without using the sidechain, this is a great pedal. No regrets. ?


----------



## Moltenmetalburn (Jun 5, 2020)

A Simple passthrough didn’t work well for me either no matter what I tried. 

I now use a buffered splitter to send signal to the key input and main signal chain AND a small isolation transformer between buffer out and key input to prevent a ground loop induced in my rig.

Perfect for my needs now.


----------

